

Dopplr Commits Hara-kiri, Sells to Nokia - dnewcome
http://gigaom.com/2009/09/23/dopplr-commits-hara-kiri-sells-to-nokia/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=839950>

